# Aquascaping tools...



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I would never pay that much for those tools. That is a gimmick sale like when an auto parts store tries to sell you the most expensive platinum super hyper firing spark plugs. IMO all you really need is a decent pair of stainless scissors and some large tweezers. Buy a pair of scissors for $4 and a pair of tweezers. I don't know where you can buy larger tweezers though, perhaps at a medical supply house. When I was an EMT, I borrowed mine from a hospital I used to frequent roud:


----------



## observant_imp (Jun 30, 2004)

Have you asked your local pet store? We're in small town USA and hubby stocks them (giant tweezers) in his store. Because of shoplifting he keeps them under the counter rather than out on display, so it's possible one of your local stores has them tucked away somewhere. He brought mine home when he saw me using eyebrow tweezers to plant glosso--said he'd never thought to offer them to his fish customers; he'd always considered them a reptile item.


----------



## Opiesilver (Nov 3, 2003)

You think that's expensive. Go check out the prices for Amano's equipment. Can you say sticker shock?


----------



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

observant_imp said:


> <snip>... Because of shoplifting he keeps them under the counter rather than out on display,... <snip>


Man, it's getting sad when people shoplift _tweezers!_ The other day I was in the local Wally World (yeah, I shop there  but only when no one can see me) picking up a DVD. All the DVD's of course were locked up in cases and I had to scrounge up a clerk to release my choice. After my $25 purchase I was following the hubby around the electronics and happened to look up and see a _$150_ trigonometric (I guess) calculator stocked with a bunch of other pricey calcs on the aisle. I remarked why the heck aren't these locked up? Hubby's reply, "Oh, no one wants to steal those."


----------



## Gill Man (Feb 5, 2005)

Tongs.com has giant tweezers for those of us with deep tanks. I'm on my way now to pick up my 18-incher at the Post Office. My tank is 24 inches tall with a 6 inch rim. They're relatively inexpensive, but handy as heck.

http://www.tongs.com/shop/index.php?GrID=43&PrID=41


----------



## Creedog (Dec 17, 2004)

*tongs.com?*

Damn, there really is a website for everything.


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

>Have you asked your local pet store? We're in small town USA and hubby >stocks them (giant tweezers) in his store. Because of shoplifting he keeps >them under the counter rather than out on display, so it's possible one of >your local stores has them tucked away somewhere. He brought mine home >when he saw me using eyebrow tweezers to plant glosso--said he'd never >thought to offer them to his fish customers; he'd always considered them a >reptile item.

Man, I wish the LFS's around here stocked things like that. Come to think of it, the only *plant* related aquarium items I've even seen are flourite and onyx (only at 1 place) and fertilizers like Laterite and Flourish. It seems that us planted tank enthousiasts are in the minority. I'm guessing its similar to all the lecture halls when I was in college having right handed desks(except a few on the ends) -- I'm left-handed so go figure...


Overfloater -- nice avatar of Megatron! lol haven't seen that in years.


----------



## ThomE (Aug 26, 2004)

You're investing the money for the quality of steel/ titanium and how long it will hold the sharpness. I purchased mine thru a medical store. It was nice at first, but I've been using my fingers for most of the work. If I had to do it over again, I would pick up one from a generic store or even ebay. Just make sure its stainless steel to avoid rust.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

ringram said:


> Overfloater -- nice avatar of Megatron! lol haven't seen that in years.


Thanks.. I get comments on him occasionally. I think most people have no idea what my avatar is..


----------



## John P. (Apr 10, 2004)

Here's what I use:
1) scissors bought from DrsFosterSmith.com








2) Ace hardware stores in my area (maybe yours, too) sell 10-12" (?) tweezers near the registers. I think they're $3 or $4

I don't think it's worth spending more IMHO.


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

m3th0d said:


> paying 50 bucks for some scissors and tweezers is a little bit crazy


I feel the same way, but found I could not live without 1 long pair of scissors and 1 long set of tweezers. So I got:

Amazon Tweezer 12" w/ Serrated Handle: $12.99 
11" Straight Sharp End Kelly Scissors: $14.99 

From AZ Gardens, and could not be happier. Though I do find that I value the tweezers more than the scissors. And the 11-12" range is long enough because my tank is only a 20g.


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

check out www.drsfostersmith.com
Tweezers are about $4, scissors about $5.


----------



## m3th0d (Jun 27, 2004)

The stuff at drsfostersmith.com are pretty dang cheap! But the scissors are a bit shorter than what I'm lookin' for. 

The stuff at AZ Gardens is perfect but way too expensive. I might just do what scolley did and just buy a pair of scissors and tweezers. I need the scissors more than anything else. I don't need the combo pack. I have a gravel flattener already.. a huge spackling knife from the 99c store. I know, ghetto.


----------



## Gill Man (Feb 5, 2005)

I picked up my 18 inch tweezers from the PO this morning and started using them this evening. They're stainless, but not at 'polished' as the German-made 12 inch ones I've been using. They're both very handy for deep tanks. A note about ordering from Tongs.com, your order needs to be at least $25 to qualify for free shipping. My tongs were $24.95, so I got a 20ml syringe for $2.95. They threw in a free T-shirt as well, probably with their logo.

Just got another notice from the USPS today that I have yet another package waiting, this time my dry ferts. Why can't they deliver at night? I hate going to the PO as much as I hate going to a bank...lots of old people with multiple transactions, etc... I'm sure it's just me.


----------



## Swervedriver (Feb 15, 2005)

I bought some tools at a local surplus store. They sell everything from electrical goods, audio hardware, computer parts, and medical/dental tools. I bought tweezers, scissors, and some dental tool which I use to dig or smooth out the substrate. Got them rather cheap at $3 or $4 each.


----------



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

How would these work? They're 14" long. There's also something similar on eBay for 2 bucks. I know they'd rust unless you were meticulous about drying them off after use, but for 2 bucks who cares?










I'll have to look into some of those long tweezers at the pet store next time I go. Never thought about looking for stuff in the reptile section.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I think they would work, Cindy, provided you don't mind drying them off. In fact, they might work better than some of the other long scissors out there. 

I have the Aquarium Landscapes kit. The tools are nice, but the scissors are a bit lacking. The scissors are great for trimming Riccia, but they seem to have a hard time cutting some stem plants. They are sharp enough to make the cuts, but the long, thin handles don't provide enough leverage to cut through some stems. 

Mike


----------

